# Best leg kicks in MMA?



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Who does the best leg kicks in MMA(pound for pound)?

A few names of the top of my head:
Georges "Rush" St. Pierre - He uses leg kicks quite a bit and they are straight up nasty. For proof look no further than GSP vs. Hughes 2 and GSP vs. Sherk.
Norifumi "Kid" Yamamoto - Kid may be more known for his fists, but his leg kicks are quite nasty too.
Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic - He doesn't use them a lot, but when he does, they do serious damage. Any strike from Cro Cop is pretty brutal. Check out his fight with Yoshida for proof.

However my pick for the current leg kick champ is...

*Hayato "Mach" Sakurai* - Just thinking about his leg kicks makes my legs hurt. The man is just straight up vicious with those. He has chopped down countless opponents. *cringe*


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

One_Love said:


> shogun has good kicks too


Good call. I knew I would miss some names, that's partly why I started the thread.


----------



## harr3929 (Jan 24, 2007)

CC, GSP, Shogun


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

all kicks go to cc


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

El GUAPO BABY :thumbsup:


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

My favorite guys for KICKS off the top of my head

- Mirko Cro Cop
- Shogun
- Bas Rutten
- GSP
- Dennis Kang
- Cung Le


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

x X CLoud X x said:


> My favorite guys for KICKS off the top of my head
> 
> - Mirko Cro Cop
> - Shogun
> ...


Bas Rutten For the win. Kicking in the abdoman all day


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

I seen some brutal kicks come from Cung Le


----------



## manifest (Dec 31, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> El GUAPO BABY :thumbsup:


Bas Rutten. [ Knee to the liver KO ]


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Good topic. Nothing like the sound of a good leg kick.

Cro Cop is the current king of the leg kicks. If you take a bat, and swing it at someone's leg, then you still wouldn't duplicate a CC leg kick. Incredibly hard, menacing leg kicks. Such malice thrown in them, and watching Yoshida crumble from them proved how sickening they are. Hell, and Yoshida has pants on.

Bas had some mean leg kicks. Those damn Pancrase boots couldn't block the force of them. In his debut fight, he delivers such a nasty leg kick. I'm sort of biased here, and I think Bas could chew gum better than anyone.

Pedro Rizzo had some awesome leg kicks. He was too much of a mental midget, but he did enough to get his point accross. Incredibly hard and accurate. Watching Dan Severn go from "I'm sort of screwed here...*KICK*...I'M SO DEAD!" showed how nasty Rizzo can be with his leg kicks.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

My vote goes to Bas or CroCop.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

x X CLoud X x said:


> My favorite guys for KICKS off the top of my head
> 
> - Mirko Cro Cop
> - Shogun
> ...


Yep, I agree


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe I forgot Bas (Doh!) though I don't know if he's actually still currently fighting. Cro Cop for sure hits super hard, that's why he's on my list. Imagine for a minute though a 225 lbs. "Mach" kicking you in the leg. *cringes* I think I just felt my thigh shatter.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Hendo said:


> Bas Rutten For the win. Kicking in the abdoman all day


I agree, but we're talking *leg* kicks here. But yeah, Bas had nasty leg kicks too. :thumbsup:


----------



## ControlledChaos (Mar 18, 2007)

*Mirko Filipovic *- "Right kick ... hospital. Left kick ... cemetary" Yes he really said that.
*Bas Rutten* - This man is just viscous with every strike no matter what.
*Shogun* - very creative and accurate. SOCCER KICK YEA!!!!
*Pedro Rizzo* - He really knew how to bring the pain with those legs kicks. 
*Keith Jardine* - Maybe i just saw him on a good night or something.
*Ricardo Arona* - Pride Critical Countdown 2004 those kicks were tagging Rampage hard as hell.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Jardine has some good leg kicks. He brought the awesome leg kicky goodness against Schall & Bonnar. I dig Jardine.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

ControlledChaos said:


> *Mirko Filipovic *- "Right kick ... hospital. Left kick ... cemetary" Yes he really said that.
> *Bas Rutten* - This man is just viscous with every strike no matter what.
> *Shogun* - very creative and accurate. SOCCER KICK YEA!!!!
> *Pedro Rizzo* - He really knew how to bring the pain with those legs kicks.
> ...


Yeah, I forgot about Rizzo, he's def. got some hard kicks.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

what about sakuraba?

Hes not a great striker, but he could leg kick you pretty hard as well. Mostly he did that only against royce gracie in an 1h30 fight, but those were one the most brutals leg kicks ive seen. Sure royce gracie sucks standing up, and the fight was soooooo long, but i think sakuraba deserves credit for having good leg kicks. 

I guess this is k-1 kickboxing, but masato had great leg kicks as well.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Saku gave Belfort a good legkickin' as well. Granted, Belfort was in the butt scoot position for most of the fight, but still, Saku bruised those legs.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

bas orCC all the way


----------



## Kujo (Mar 4, 2007)

Anybody remember Marco Ruas when he chopped down the Giant in the early UFCs?!?!?!

I think his name was Paul Varlens.

Marco gets my vote!


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 3, 2007)

I agree with everyone so far and would like to add that Arlovski can throw a nasty kick himself. I haven't seen him throw it all to often before because he's either kocking someone out or being knocked out. Everyone saw Arlovski vs Sylvia 3 where he was tagging Sylvia all the way to about 4 minutes into the first round and then he just stopped kicking :dunno: Sylvia's leg looked hurt.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

rutten

cung le

anderson silva


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Maurice Smith had some delicious leg kicks as well. Like, totally delicious.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*with out a doubt*

ITS CRO COP.. makn people quit just by kickin them in the leg


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Good choices everyone so far. I knew I would miss some names and you guys have helped fill them in. I totally agree with Pedro, Marco, Jardine, Cung Le, and all the others. Saku threw some of the nastiest leg kicks to a downed opponent ever. 

I'm still puzzled as to why Arlovski didn't continue with the leg kicks in his 3rd fight against Big Tim. They were working so well for him and he totally went away from them.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

Cung Le and CroCop are my picks. 

IMO, it doesn't matter who kicks you in the leg, it still hurts like a *****.


----------

